# Streaming services questions



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm possibly entertaining the idea of doing streaming only tv services.

I was wondering if there was a list of streaming providers, and what they offer as far as network tv.

I know Sling has a service as well as Playstation. 
But does anyone have a link to what is out there with the channel lists and what devices are required. 
I'd prefer to use streaming sticks, more so than apple tv and Roku boxes.
Thanks.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

damondlt said:


> I'm possibly entertaining the idea of doing streaming only tv services.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a list of streaming providers, and what they offer as far as network tv.


I believe CBS is the only stand alone network streaming service, and that availability is limited. You can google and check their website for your area.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I'm possibly entertaining the idea of doing streaming only tv services.
> 
> I was wondering if there was a list of streaming providers, and what they offer as far as network tv.
> 
> ...


I think the best you can do is Netflix and Amazon. Most boxes seem to have them and the new Apple TV box is coming soon. I know you want sticks, but I like the boxes better. But as long as you have the big two streamers, you should have plenty of content to watch. I like NF better than Amazon, more content.

Rich


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

The Sony service is nicely laid out and functions very well from my free week with it. I'm not sure it's currently worth the price of admission at this juncture though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

fireponcoal said:


> The Sony service is nicely laid out and functions very well from my free week with it. I'm not sure it's currently worth the price of admission at this juncture though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought about it.
I like it too, but for $70 I can keep Basic plus cable on 5 tvs .
That's is what I'm thinking I may do.
With Netflix, HBO now.

I'm tired of paying $200 a month and nothing seems to be on tv anymore.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As far as I can tell, Sling TV is the only full-service streaming TV service in the US. I suppose you could say that AT&T was the first, but they aren't really OTT.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sling looks good too. 
I guess they work on chromecast and roku?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Playstation Vue is currently only available in the NYC, Philly and Chicago DMAs, so you might have problems accessing it in Wayne County unless Blue Ridge routes your IP address to servers in Pike County. It also requires a PS3 or PS4.

Sling TV is available on more devices like Android, iOS, Roku, Xbone and Fire TV. But it has limitations when it comes to available content, some channels like A&E blackout programming they don't have the streaming rights too.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah I can get the Playstation Vue, I just use 18426 zip code, and I may try it out for the free week, it just seems a little over priced for what you get.
But I believe our servers are in Hawley , which is Pike county. 

It's almost cheaper just to keep Blue Ridge 2-98 service.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

You might want to Goggle, "Open Source Home Theater" streaming. There are tons of options that work on a variety of devices including your PC.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

There's "other ways" to get any show in HD, if you're interested.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> There's "other ways" to get any show in HD, if you're interested.


I'm always interested, but I'm seriously thinking of streaming only services.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Why limit yourself? DVDs/BluRays are plentiful and inexpensive. There is a lot of content on the web that isn't part of any of the services. There is PlayOn/PlayLater. Free To Air (FTA) satellite still has some network programming.

If you're going to cut the cord, diversify.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Be careful with Amazon too. They've made it tricky to download content you buy so you can store it or view it on off-line devices. It's pretty much streaming only, even if you pay full price for a series.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> That's what I thought about it.
> I like it too, but for $70 I can keep Basic plus cable on 5 tvs .
> That's is what I'm thinking I may do.
> With Netflix, HBO now.
> ...


Did you read _*Phrelin's *_thread in the OT about what's on and what's coming on next season? Sure made me think. There really isn't that much on anymore that interests me.

Rich


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I purchased a Matricom MX2 device. Uses a KODI interface. Many choices for almost unlimited shows.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

"Unlimited" and not being able to carry some of the the most basic TV are mutually exclusive.

TV isn't all about movies or reruns. Often it is about news, sports and current programming so you can keep up with the water cooler conversations.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently came back to DIRECTV after being a cord-cutter for a year. If I was to do it again today, I would have the following:

Tablo DVR (for OTA)
Roku 3, with...
Netflix
Amazon Instant Video (for the exclusives, and really, with free two day shipping, the Prime streaming content is really a bonus)
Sling TV
Tablo channel
VUDU (for PPV)

XBMC/kodi is attractive to many, but I've kept away because of the questionable nature of some of the content sources. If you want to go that route though, this looks like a legit device at a reasonable price.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

IMHO, you'll get better performance from a box than a stick, especially if your Internet connection is wired, and there are plenty of mounting kits to mount devices like the Roku 3 behind your TV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Reaper said:


> IMHO, you'll get better performance from a box than a stick, especially if your Internet connection is wired, and there are plenty of mounting kits to mount devices like the Roku 3 behind your TV.


I think the performance is equally the same . I've noticed no difference in speed or quality. 
The Roku stick plugs right into the TV HDMI and USB port, and hides extremely well.
I can also use my phone to control all of it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I think the performance is equally the same . I've noticed no difference in speed or quality.
> The Roku stick plugs right into the TV HDMI and USB port, and hides extremely well.
> I can also use my phone to control all of it.


There's phone apps for boxes too.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> There's phone apps for boxes too.


Have 2 boxes already, I'm selling those, and getting 2 more Roku Sticks.
They work just fine and they take up much less space.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Have 2 boxes already, I'm selling those, and getting 2 more Roku Sticks.
> They work just fine and they take up much less space.


Which ones are you selling? I'm possibly interested.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

They are old ones, a Purple LT, and Roku HD.
I think I have them sold Though.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> "Unlimited" and not being able to carry some of the the most basic TV are mutually exclusive.
> 
> TV isn't all about movies or reruns. Often it is about news, sports and current programming so you can keep up with the water cooler conversations.


One can see ESPN, live news feeds from all the networks.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> One can see ESPN, live news feeds from all the networks.


These aren't typically "above board" offerings though (other than ESPN3).


----------

